# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Rangfinder

## BurtXoX

hi there looking to buy a rangefinder anyone got idea what is good one that dont cost the earth just want use it to range bow shots

----------


## Danny

I have a Bushnel here that you can have for $150 sent. It is accurate up to 500m. That's what I trust it to and have validated it to anyway. 
pm if keen mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MassiveAttack

I will take it if Danny doesn't.

----------


## stretch

> I will take it if Danny doesn't.


Given that Danny is the seller, I'll take it if BurtXoX doesn't!  :Wink:

----------


## Danny

I can send this afternoon. ...But to whom?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stretch

MassiveAttack can have it. I have other toys higher up on my wish list to save for first.

----------


## Danny

@MassiveAttack you want bro?

----------


## Gibo

Give the fulla a chance to reply  :Psmiley:

----------


## BurtXoX

lol i pm betta pay for it sooner its mine

----------


## Danny

> Give the fulla a chance to reply


Nothing like a bit of pressure aye mate. 
Sold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MassiveAttack

> @MassiveAttack you want bro?


Happy to pay for it now if BurtXoX doesn't want it.

----------


## Danny

Sorry bro. Sold to the original posteruperer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chris-b

perfect timing!?  
just been through 3 weeks of crap with NZ Post YouShop to get one sent fro the US....  it cost a wee bit more. but I guess its new and fancy  :Wink:

----------


## BurtXoX

Thanks Danny realy happy with it added some water proof  tape and sealer on top  and good to go locks range nice an quick

----------


## Danny

Good one mate. The couriers were obviously on holiday over the weekend but glad you like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chris-b

New Bushnell Truth..... epic!

Automatic Bow mode and angle adjustments..... eg. 26m  at -31deg downhill aim for 22m.  Hope to test this weekend.

----------

